# Boat almost ready



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I am picking up my new boat next week. It seems like I have been waiting forever for this boat to be built. It is a Privateer Renegade with a solid transom and a porta bracket. Look for Fishy Business Charters .That would be me. I am going to do a lot of Commercial Hook and line fishing as well. I will post sometimes on Pier and Surf if allowed looking for people who want to be on my commercial crew. It helps me and it gives Pier and Surf regulars some free trips off shore.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to my world.....make sure you have all your permits with NMFS north and south as well as the wonderfull virginia permits if you need anything or have questions gimme a yell 

Capt Mike Beane
Blue Dragon Charters


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

David, congrats on the new boat, new business and new website.

Give me a call anytime you need a hand, OK.

What marina did you choose?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

David...lemme know if you need any support...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats on the boat, I'm down for being part of the crew sometime too.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Boat*

I look forward to fishing with you guys. Jeff, I am keeping the boat at my house. I have all the permits both commercial and charter. It has taken a long time to do all the legwork.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*New Boat*

Congratulations and best wishes on new business!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats on the boat and new business. I'm sure I'll see you pull it through the neighborhood! Nice web site BTW.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet need a mate let me know. Best wishes


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet best of luck for u mate!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I saw that boat the other day and she is schweet. Nice lookig ride David and nice meeting you.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

surf rat 
congrats

how bout some pics and where are you fishing out of

9 rock


----------

